# She's getting bigger



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Just checking in - for those who've seen Aoife ...I hadn't noticed it a lot until a comment after sending this pic to a friend. 

My little baby is just over 5 months now!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

What a cutie!! I mean the dog ;D She has definitely grown


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

impressive pedicure 8)


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

She is growing so fast!!! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Such a beauty! How is the little girl doing?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

How that be the wrinkly pup we just met in MA??

Good to see that she still likes to snuggle with her dad....


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks all! Yeah - she's...actually she's a little crazy lately. 

She's sleeping more, too. 

I should take more time to enjoy that - to have her on/about me. She barely likes my lap, ya know? Not 5 mins after that pic she hopped off to the little sofa-thing we have in the office. 

She sat over there, whining for me. Was adorable


----------

